# Hair Loss (please help!)



## morganb (Oct 30, 2011)

I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease about a month ago. I started methimazole (30 mg daily) about 3 weeks ago. Prior to being diagnosed, I noticed a considerable amount of hair loss. In fact, it's what prompted me to get some blood work done to investigate the problem. Since starting the methimazole, I've noticed a significant increase in hair loss. And it has been devastating. I probably have half the amount of hair I had a year ago. I read that a side effect of methimazole can be 'abnormal hair loss.' Has anyone else experienced this side effect? Will it get better?

I try speaking to my endo about this but hair loss is generally perceived as not that serious. I do take a multivitamin, zinc, selenium, and biotin. (I can't take folic acid due to migraines.)

For those of you who have had surgery, did your hair loss symptoms subside?

THANK YOU!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I took Methimazole for approximately a year. I honestly felt like the drug itself made me sick but the results were perfect - I was totally biochemically normal...all the while sick as a dog.

I had some hair loss on Methimazole BUT I've been off it for 2 months (post surgery, now on Synthroid) and my hair is falling out terribly. I'm 65 - I don't know if it'll come back or not.

Editing to say something I intended to note. I think there is some chance the hair loss I'm having may have more to do with my surgery (anesthesia) but I definitely lost hair with Methimazole.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

When I was taking methimazole also had loss of hair, underarm and pubic hair disappeared and pulled easily. After surgery the situation improved, now I have a healthy and abundant hair is no longer thin. My hair does not fall more, now I'm regain hair!

Everything will be better after stopping methimazole, hang in there.


----------



## morganb (Oct 30, 2011)

I now it's rather vain to worry about hair loss (especially since some of the other symptoms are much more serious) but I feel like losing this amount of hair is equivalent to losing a limb. I think I like the idea of getting surgery. Miguel - how long after the surgery until you had regrowth?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morganb said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves disease about a month ago. I started methimazole (30 mg daily) about 3 weeks ago. Prior to being diagnosed, I noticed a considerable amount of hair loss. In fact, it's what prompted me to get some blood work done to investigate the problem. Since starting the methimazole, I've noticed a significant increase in hair loss. And it has been devastating. I probably have half the amount of hair I had a year ago. I read that a side effect of methimazole can be 'abnormal hair loss.' Has anyone else experienced this side effect? Will it get better?
> 
> I try speaking to my endo about this but hair loss is generally perceived as not that serious. I do take a multivitamin, zinc, selenium, and biotin. (I can't take folic acid due to migraines.)
> 
> ...


Yes; but my outter 3rd. eyebrows never grew back. I do take about 3 G of Omega III and VI combo every day.

Make sure your multi does not have iodine. With Graves' you have to be really careful about that, all meds, contrast dyes, novacaine (I get Carbocaine) and anything that might be adrenergic such as cough meds, nose sprays etc..

We welcome to you! Sorry about the Hyperthyroid situation; it's a tough one.


----------



## morganb (Oct 30, 2011)

Also, I noticed that my eyelashes are falling out. Is that indicative of Graves?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morganb said:


> Also, I noticed that my eyelashes are falling out. Is that indicative of Graves?


I am afraid it is. I was hairless for years. At least I did not have to shave my legs for a spell. That part was nice. LOL!


----------



## morganb (Oct 30, 2011)

Andros - 
Did your hair grow back?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

morganb said:


> Andros -
> Did your hair grow back?


Yes; but not the outter eyebrows. If you go to my profile, you will see I have a full head of white hair. ROLF!


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

morganb said:


> I now it's rather vain to worry about hair loss (especially since some of the other symptoms are much more serious) but I feel like losing this amount of hair is equivalent to losing a limb. I think I like the idea of getting surgery. Miguel - how long after the surgery until you had regrowth?


3 months after surgery


----------

